# The Beauty of Apokalypse (A DayZ Screenshot Thread)



## stawacz (27. Februar 2014)

Hallöchen zusammen.Ich hab gedacht,das wir wie schon damals,bei Skyrim( http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiel...-skyrim-die-schoensten-ecken-screenshots.html ),einen Thread eröffnen in dem jeder seine schönsten Apokalypse Pics posten kann.Es gibt ja so viele atmosphärische ecken oder auch Situationen.

Ich mach einfach mal den Anfang...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stawacz (27. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stawacz (28. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2014)

Muss auf dem Rechner hier erst noch mehr machen - aber hier sind mal ein paar wenige.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel auf nem HC Server - deswegen die Egoperspektive


----------



## stawacz (28. Februar 2014)

super,,sehen klasse aus


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2014)

Argh, 3rd Person Perspektive, ernsthaft?? Die Spielwelt ist ja echt schön, aber 3rd Person in nem Spiel auf Basis der Arma-Engine geht für mich gar nicht. Nicht unbedingt aus ästhetischen Gründen, sondern eher wegen der Fairness. Um Ecken, über Mauern oder von oben auf's hohe Gras schauen ohne sich selbst zu zeigen, das geht für mich gar nicht.Offline wäre es mir ja egal, aber in nem Online-Spiel, das derart viel Wert auf Stealth und taktische Gefechte legt? Muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2014)

@Neawoulf

3rd Person ist auf HC Servern deaktiviert - als ich das erfahren hab, hab ich dorthin gewechselt.
Ist meiner Meinung nach auch um einiges atmosphärischer.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Neawoulf
> 
> 3rd Person ist auf HC Servern deaktiviert - als ich das erfahren hab, hab ich dorthin gewechselt.
> Ist meiner Meinung nach auch um einiges atmosphärischer.


 
Gibt's denn viele solche Server bzw. sind die gut besucht? Evtl. schaue ich mir das Spiel zu einem späteren Entwicklungsstand nochmal an. Die Mod hat mir damals schon eine Weile Spaß gemacht.


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2014)

Jap, gibt schon einige HC Server, die teils auch recht gut besucht sind.


----------



## stawacz (28. Februar 2014)

ich finds einfach praktischer beim looten,,gerade wenn muni auf nem spint oder schrank liegt..die sieht man aus der egoperspektive extremst schlecht...außerdem schau ich meinem equipteten char gern beim laufen zu xd


----------



## golani79 (6. August 2014)

So, heute war ich wieder ne Runde unterwegs - erstes Lagerfeuer gebastelt zum Ausprobieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Wild haben wir auch angetroffen - aufgrund von Platzmangel, ist dieser Hirsch aber mit dem Leben davon gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

